# pasta n sauce packets



## martyb123 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been eating pasta n sauce recently for a snack , and they taste great . There is nearly 100g carbs and nearly 20g protein but wanting to know is it junk or still ok to eat it


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

It is most likely gonna be white pasta pasta therefore not the good kinda carbs you want Personally I'd suggest if you have 15 mins, boil up some whole wheat pasta (quite cheap from supermarket) Add either a small sachet of the 'pasta sauce for 1' which I think Dolmio do, or even try it yourself with some tomato puree and throw in some veg. White pasta is the devil


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

try looking at where the carbs come from ie: 'of which sugars'


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

whats wrong with oats and a shake??


----------



## martyb123 (Apr 8, 2008)

i do look at sugars mate out of 100gs of carbs i think theres about 6g of sugar is this bad. If thats what you are on mate and the nick your in i may start gettin them into me lol. which oats are best going to go out in a bit to tescos and grab them .


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

no that sugar content is not high. I just like oats as they are convenient and cheap. I can also just mix them with my whey so I can easily monitor my carb and protein intake.

I use just the supermarkets own make. I don't look like that now as that was backstage when I last competed, I'm about 15 kilos heavier now with a bit more fat and water, although I stay fairly lean all year round..


----------



## martyb123 (Apr 8, 2008)

when would you take these shakes mornin noon night ? im about 12st 8lbs , 5ft 8inches, and around 18%bf is it still ok to take these carbs in or you think im a bit on the fat side, sorry to bust your nuts mate


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldnt say that it is too bad mate and if you enjoy it carry on having it impo its not like your dieting for a comp or anything like that and believe me there are a lot worse things that you could be eating!


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have this for my first meal then again for my 4th meal which usually at 1630 then again before bed. This works very well for me. The other meals are made up of a mixture of rice's, protein sources vegetables and fats.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

And no you are not too fat to eat oats, I suggest oats for people I train who have higher BF than you. They do have more calories than some other carb sources but they are low GI. As a young man you have no worries, without carbs you will not grow.


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> I wouldnt say that it is too bad mate and if you enjoy it carry on having it impo its not like your dieting for a comp or anything like that and believe me there are a lot worse things that you could be eating!


True, its better than snacking on chocolate etc. The actual sugar content isnt the most important thing, its the way your body will absorb the sugar, more importantly the rate, hence why whole wheat is better than white pasta, your body absorbs it slower and has less of an impact on your bloody sugar levels, similar to oats


----------



## martyb123 (Apr 8, 2008)

thats good to know roughly how much oats will i mix in with a protein shake or when you mean shake you mean just milk or water


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

roughly 50-100 grams depending on how big you are and metabolic rate, this is a rough guide as i have never met you.


----------

